# Wanting to talk to women who are in a similar situation to me



## Abbey82003 (Jun 16, 2012)

My name is Abbey and I've just registered as a member. My partner and I have been ttc for just over 2 years and have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. (i hate that term!) I'm about to start my last round of Clomid and if that doesn't work we will be starting IVF at Burton. I'd love to hear from anyone in a similar situation because,mas you know,it can feel a bit lonely at times!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Abbey  

I am a bit behind you on my journey, I haven't had my results back for all my tests yet, I'm hoping when I do they get me straight on Clomid

Did you get it on your results appointment? How many cycles did you do?

How you feeling about ivf? 

I have found loads of helpful info on here as i'm sure you will do

Lilly xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Abbey!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

We have been marked down as unexplained as well. Even after all these years I am still not quite sure what to make of it! In some ways it is a good thing that they haven´t found something wrong, but on the other hand we are not conceiving and there must be some reason for it. I have had several interesting conversations with my DH about it, he seems to think sometimes things happen (or don´t happen in this case), there doesn´t have to be a reason, I keep saying that law of averages say that after 6 years something should have happened. We agree to disagree! At least if they said there was no chance of conceiving naturally we wouldn´t have that disappointment each month.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Abbey! 
I'm in a similar situation. Been ttc about 2.5yrs. I was diagnosed with mild endometriosis in 1999. But for some reason the hospital I go to consider me as 'unexplained infertility'. Was put on 6 cycles of just clomid but was offered IVF straightaway due to endometriosis. I have started my IVF long protocol and started stimming 6 days ago. It's a lonely road I find. Initially when I was at Clomid stage I felt so alone, a little sensitive, I can't bear watching pregnant woman walking around me. I felt like I have failed as a woman. But after going to an IVF seminar done by the hospital I realised that a whole auditorium full of women! I'm not alone and definitely not the only one feeling like this. I coped better as my protocol progresses. Then I was told I had endometriotic cyst in my right ovary and I'm polycystic ovarian syndrome-like. So finally we have some answers. My infertility is not at all unexplained. So here we are....

I've got a scan and blood test tomorrow. I think they might be telling us the egg collection date. But I'm not too sure. This site is such a major source of information. It's amazing. 

Hope it all goes well with your protocol!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Abbey

This can feel like a very lonely journey sometimes, but without a doubt you'll find Fertility Friends a real lifeline, I know I have.  It certainly reminds you that you're not alone, and that there are so many others out there faced with the same challenging journey.  The trouble is we only ever get to hear about the pregnancy and birth announcements in our every day 'real' lives, we don't get to hear about all the other millions of women struggling to conceive - but we're out here.....you're not alone....

Lots of luck for your last cycle of Clomid, and if you end up heading towards IVF, then sending lots of luck for that too


----------



## Abbey82003 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi girls

I tout I would log on to see if anyone had replied to my introduction post and I'm overwhelmed! I've never joined anything like this before or used any kind of message boards but I can't tell you how lovely it is to hear from people that are going through the same thing. It does feel very lonely at times! I guess we all have friends to talk to but sometimes a " don't worry, it'll happen you just need to relax" comment isn't what we need!!

Lilly83 - yes, I did get the prescription for the Clomid at my results appointment. From my understanding they give Clomid to those who don't ovulate or don't ovulate regularly and to those with unexplained infertility. I was told you can only have 6 rounds of the Clomid ( I believe that's the same for everyone) and we are on our last but one round.  We started off at 50mg and then they doubled it to 100. As for the IVF, I go through stages of wanting to start it ASAP and feeling quite positive to not wanting to start it and feel scared to death. I guess that's normal though! If you've got any questions about the clomid or anything I might be able to help with you please feel free to send me a pm.

Thanks again for all of the links and support.


----------



## Abbey82003 (Jun 16, 2012)

I know exactly how you're feeling! I find the whole thing exhausting! One minute I'm up, next minute I'm down then I'm hopeful, then I'm angry, then upset. It's a roller coaster a the moment!
I read a book called Taking Charge of your Fertility around the 2nd round of clomid and I found it really helpful. It teaches you how to chart and pin point ovulation using temperature etc. I'm not doing it this month because if I'm honest I felt it was taking over my life and wanted a bit of a break. I reccomend the book though, I learnt a lot from it even though I thought I was quite clued up already!!
I hate the day before my period is due. I analyse every single twinge! I have my fingers crossed for you anyway. So many women have success from the Clomid  xx


----------



## clr_lou (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Abbey,  I tried 3 months of clomid last year which turned me into a bit of a wreck to be honest, unfortunately it didn't work. In December I had surgery to remove ovarian cysts and endometriosis, after the op my consultant informed me that both tubes are blocked. We are going back to see the consultant next week to discuss IVF, like you I sometimes want it ASAP and other times I break down and cry because I don't know if I'll cope with it all.  Both of my sisters have babies and my best friend has three under five, I feel so alone sometimes. I wish you all the best xx


----------



## Toffeegirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All

I know how you feel about having to wait had my first lot of ICSI in March 2012 and sadly no joy,was hoping to get on with FET but now have to wait another month so frustrating.

One of you ladies were saying about seeing preg women everywhere you look that is how I feel. I also feel useless as a women not being able to give my husband a child.

Thank you for letting me vent as I feel I have needed to do this for quite sometime.

MASSIVE hugs to you all


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Toffeegirl, after one of my failed treatments I ran out of Ikea in tears because there were so many pregnant women in there. For quite a while the only time I went out was to go to work, I daren´t go to any shops. 

Sue


----------

